# Getting Shocked By Items Mounted To Frame



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Alright electrical gurus, you know who you are, and so do those of us that don't know a thing about electricity.

During our past week's trip, I would feel electrical current in my hands as I went to hook the gas line from the outside cooking stove up to the gas coupling under the trailer. I also noticed the exact same feeling as I was hooking up the quickie flush. I have really had not used the outside cook stove before but have used the QF a ton and never had that feeling before. I have not attempted any repair work or messed with any electrical connections. Any advice??

The gas connection seemed to send the current any time I touched thet mounted bracket or the actual gas coupler. The QF only seemed to send the volts when I touched the bracket mounted to the trailer frame. I am thinking that maybe something isn't grounded properly to the trailer, but again, I don't know anything about electricity.

Thanks

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Your propane line is electrically charged, I would be very nervous. I would bring it back to the dealer ASAP.

John


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

You have a bad ground connection. If still under warrnt, have them fix it. If your getting that much current to ground it can be very dangerous. All you need is to step up and grab the door while standing in the rain and with the camper on rubber tires it can really hurt you.the gas lines are bolted to the frame so the whole camper (metal) is hot looking for a path to ground. If you have a multy-meter put one end in the ground and touch the other end to the frame, this will tell you how many volts your getting hit with. Im an elect supervisor and I deal with these kind of problems every day and I would fix the problem before I used the camper again.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My unit has a ground wire that is connected to the frame with a little sticker that says "ground" on the port side of the frame. Is that connected?

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason
I would take it to the dealer and tell them what's going on.
Let them get to the bottom of it.
Just my 2 cents.

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That "ground" that Randy mentions is likely the negative battery connection, where the 12 VDC battery is connected to the trailer frame. This is the standard for all vehicles today, whether car, truck, RV or boat. You shouldn't normally feel that current due to the voltage being relatively low, unless you are completing a circuit with your body. Even still, automotive (or RV) systems do not usually deliver a shock that can be felt. Also, an automotive 12 VDC "ground" is not normally or necessarily grounded to earth, although it can be in some circumstances.

Jason's experience may be different if it is 120 VAC that is involved. All "household" current is grounded to planet earth at many places in an electric generation and distribution system. If Jason's shocking experience happened when his Outback was plugged into 120V power, it is possible that he was getting shocked by 120 volts AC rather than 12 volts DC. One of the wires on the 120 volt trailer plug is a ground wire that is actually connected to planet earth in the power company's system. If that wire's connection is faulty somewhere (not well connected to earth) then anything or anyone that is connected to earth can complete that circuit with disasterous consequences.

But, I'm confused. Normally when using a quickie flush, a person is at a dump station and the trailer isn't plugged into 120 VAC. But bottom line, it is very important that this problem gets investigated and corrected. 120 volts can kill.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bill 
Not really 
Most of the time I use my QF is at the camp site with full hook-up as we're breaking down to leave.

Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

As this has been used before without problems, (it has... right), could it be that the shore power connector could have been wired seriously wrong!







On the advice of several who have had problems with connectors wired incorrectly, I now test the outlet for correct power before I plug into it.

Even a loose ground should not put voltage on the frame without something else being wrong. When I was younger my parents waterheater's electric element shorted to something and electrified the alum. siding on the house. It was a shocking discovery to say the least.























If you are on a known correct power connector, take it to qualified service ASAP. Electricity and gas don't mix!!!

Dreamtimers


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If this was the first time this happened and you were connected to the campgrounds power then I would say the plug a the campground is wired wrong or if you were using your own extention cord with a broken ground and plugged it in upside down that would also do it.

John


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

when I first got my outback i got an electrical shock (mild) everytime I drained the water tanks. When I pulled the caps and water ran over my hand I could feel the tingle in the water stream. Mine was the ground wire on the 110v side of the hot water heater, the wire nut was not on the ground wire.

It's not fun but you can isolate the problem fairly quickly.

When you get the shock are you plugged into 110v power?

If so unplug and try it. If it goes away your short is in the 110v side of the camper not the 12v side.

To isolate it further plug back in and trip the main 110v breaker. Did the short return? If it did the short is between the power cord and the breaker. That's where mine was and in that case you can have a dead short with no protection.

If the short didn't return with the tripped main breaker, it is down stream of the breaker and you now have to hunt it down. Do this by tripping the individual 110v breakers and turning on the Main. One by One turn individual breakers on to locate the short. Look at places where the 110v wiring crosses frame members for chafing of the wire.

As far as the 12v side, if it's on this side you most likely will have dead batteries. But you can troubleshoot in much the same way. Start by disconnecting the battery and proceed as above.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Knowing that you were camping at Hatteras where the salt air will wreak havoc on the pedastals in the campgrounds, I would be inclined to suspect the campground first.
There are some simple checks you can perform on the camper.
Let me know if you need help with it and I'll type up some instructions or give you a call one evening to walk you through it.
Jim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I will call my dealer today and see if they have any additional suggestions before bringing it in. They aren't exactly known for speedy service calls.

I am inclined like several of you mentioned to think that it was more the campground power supply than the camper. I have never had this issue before and have used the camper a lot in the last few months.

I'll keep you posted on what the dealer recommends!

Jim, I'll PM you if I need some additional help. Thanks for the offer!

Jason


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I had this happen once and discoverd the AC source had the neutral and hot wires reversed.

Reverie


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I called the dealer today and they said they have never heard of this problem before. They are going to take a look at it on Monday, Aug 8.

I figure while its in there I'll get them to take a look at the propane tank cover, the damage it has caused the trailer and any other items that might fall under warranty. I'm gonna do a big analysis of the trailer to make sure I make the most of my one year bumper to bumper!

I'll keep you posted

Jason


----------

